

How to Trim Your Bacon with Google Mail - vlad
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2007/09/gmail-eats-your-bacn.html

======
ivankirigin
Usually there is an online archive of mass email. I turned off my
subscriptions with the thought that a search on google will equal any search
in gmail for archived subscribed email.

